# info please



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

can some tell me where i could get info or a better audi forum? 

29 looks not one person too help at my last thread..


i just need to get a pic of the shifter mech at the trans...


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

www.audifans.com
www.motorgeek.com
check the audi classifieds for your car in the vw vortex forums
www.justfourrings.com
www.classic-audi.co.uk:snowcool:


----------

